# Best Homemade Tools >  Shop Built Tubing Straightener

## astroracer

Using NiCop coiled brake line is pain only in trying to get it straight. I couldn't make myself spend 200 dollars on a 5 roller tubing straightener so I designed one in 3D CAD and built it in the shop.
I turned the rollers with a Vee Groove which will work with any size tubing up to 5/8th's of an inch. it works especially well with 3/16th's to 3/8th line.
This is the business side of the rig showing the five rollers.

I still need to weld up the top plate but I did a proof of design and it works great!
Here is the back showing the adjustment block which carries the two upper rollers on some shoulder bolts.

Once I finish the welding this bolt will get cut down and the tensioning knob will be attached to it.

Turn the knob to raise or lower the rollers to fit the tube you are straightening and to set the tension on the tube as you straighten it.
This is a pic of some of the pieces. The five rollers, tensinong knob and block and the trunnion I made so the aluminum block wouldn't have to be threaded. The trunnion carries all of the tensioning loads.

I'll post up pics after i get it welded and painted.
Mark

----------

big o (Feb 20, 2018),

boneheaddoctor (Mar 26, 2017),

C-Bag (Dec 17, 2015),

Christophe Mineau (Dec 18, 2015),

DonC (Feb 20, 2016),

j.bickley (Feb 10, 2018),

kbalch (Mar 17, 2015),

Paul Jones (Dec 17, 2015),

PJs (Dec 18, 2015),

Ralphxyz (Jul 21, 2022),

Rangi (Apr 16, 2020),

Ron B (Mar 17, 2015),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 7, 2016)

----------


## Ron B

great idea! so much easier than straightening out new brake Ad fuel lines with a rubber mallet on the floor.

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Mark! I've added your Tubing Straightener to our Tube Benders category, as well as to your builder page: astroracer's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Tubing Straightener  by astroracer 

tags:
tubing, straight

----------


## DIYer

Great build. I agree with Ron, this is a great way to straighten tubing.

----------


## astroracer

I FINALLY got around to finishing up the Straightener! I got it all welded together anfd painted over this past weekend and assembled it today.
Getting some bright red paint. This is rattlecan Rustoleum Bright Red over their grey primer.

I had to finish up a couple of other items to get this done. One was drilling and tapping the tensioning knob for a set screw to lock it to the tensioning rod.

I made the tensioning rod out of a piece of 3/8-16 all thread. Here you can see it installed in the roller block. I used a cheap drill bit depth stop collar to trap the rod so the block will move up and down as the knob is turned.


Looks pretty good with everything assembled.


Continued in next post.

----------


## astroracer

I kinked up a piece of tubing to try it out.


After a few runs through the straightener this was like an arrow again.  :Smile: 

I'm very happy with the results! the straightener works great!

Mark

----------

Jon (Dec 17, 2015),

kbalch (Dec 18, 2015),

PJs (Dec 18, 2015),

Rangi (Jun 16, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 7, 2016),

Tule (Feb 11, 2018)

----------


## Imabass

nice work!

----------


## kbalch

Very, very nice. I kinked my share of aluminum tubing years ago on my airplane project and could've used a straightener just like this. I'm sure it'll serve you well.  :Thumbs Up: 

Ken

----------


## Ralphxyz

Wow that is neat, Thanks for posting!!

Ralph

----------


## chino

can you make a similar system using a vice

----------


## Ralphxyz

Are you just pulling the tube through the straightener by hand? 

Ralph

----------


## chino



----------


## Ralphxyz

Are plans available?

----------

